# MySQL, Bacula, OpenLDAP hang with umtxn



## allanjude@ (Jun 21, 2009)

I recently upgraded from FreeBSD 7.0 to 7.2p1 with freebsd-update

after doing so, now mysql, bacula-dir and openldap hang

i've read that the problem is/can be caused by having a newer libc with an older libthr, but, I did a full upgrade, both sets of libraries have modified times from when freebsd-update updated them.

Any suggestions to find the cause?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 21, 2009)

Consider reinstalling the ports, i.e. compiling them (recursively) against the new libs. Shouldn't really be necessary when upgrading a minor release, but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## allanjude@ (Jun 21, 2009)

rebuilt world/kernel hoping to make sure libc/libthr were in sync

recompiled mysql50-server/client, openldap24-server/client, and bacula2-server/client

then mysql worked, ldap worked, bacula-fd and bacula-sd worked, but bacula-dir still hung with umtxn

found out I missed gettext/libiconv

seems everything works now. Thanks for your help


----------

